# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Wording MOAD et BPM

## JeSuisSepp

Bonjour  tous 

Nous avons actuellement des incomprhensions avec nos collgues  linternational sur nos fonctions actuelles. 

Nous utilisons les termes suivants: 
-	Matrise dOuvrage Applicative Dlgue (MOAD) pour les personnes travaillant sur les besoins dvolution des systmes dinformation ;
-	Business Process Management (BPM) pour les personnes travaillant sur la modlisation et le rfrencement des processus.

MOAD nest pas compris, car il sagit dun acronyme Franais. BPM nest pas compris, car il sagit dune dmarche.

Connaissez-vous des termes comprhensibles dans le milieu anglo-saxon diffrenciant ces 2 rles ? Business Analyst ?

Vous remerciant par avance pour vos retours.

----------

